# Golden Mountain Goats



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Took the boys to the beach for a run as we haven't had any off leash time in quite a while. The weather was pretty gloomy but the boys didn't seem to mind a bit. Neither one of them seems to have any fear of heights which kept my heart in my throat through most of the walk as they both like to find high ground to get better views.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Is Caue doing his business in the background of the bottom picture featuring Oakley?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Adriennelane said:


> Is Caue doing his business in the background of the bottom picture featuring Oakley?


Nope he has his shoulder to the ground trying to roll in some smelly tid bit. :doh:


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, lol.

They're all great pictures. The first one almost gave me a heart attack, even though I realized what I would be looking at when I read the title of this thread.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

You are braver then I would be - I would have a heart attack!!! GReat pics.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love to see pics of your boys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

There you go again! Getting those great action shots of your boys to share! Thanks! Now I really want one of those great camera's that I can't afford!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like the boys had a fun time!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures as usual!! 

I had one of these Golden Mountain Goats last weekend too...scared the crap out of me!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love pictures of your crazy boys having fun!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They sure seem to have had a blast even if they scared their dad. They look like they are jumping off a cliff in the first pic!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The boys look great! You always have great adventures together. Looks like they had a great time. Bet they will sleep good tonight.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful and amazing as always. Oakley and Caue are two very lucky boys!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I always look forward to photos of your boys. As soon as I saw the thread title I knew it had be from you! Love it!!!


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

amazing shots, wow. Looks like they had a blast. 

I love taking our goldens to the swim...although I need to convince Bear to try to go before entering the water.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Aw looks like a fun day! I'm such a worry wart when it comes to dogs and rocks. I used to freak out when Teddy went down stone stairs into the river down by our house. He learned pretty quickly what was meant when I said "CAREFUL!" lol


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! Great shots and it's obvious they are having a ball.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

tp1999 said:


> amazing shots, wow. Looks like they had a blast.
> 
> I love taking our goldens to the swim...although I need to convince Bear to try to go before entering the water.


Lol Cody loves to do that too. Beautiful dogs


----------

